# Ati Tool 0.27b little problem on Vista Ultimate x64



## Black_ice_Spain (Mar 30, 2007)

Hello, i have the atitool 0.27 beta (last version) and i got the driver unsigned running perfectly with the DDISABLE..... command in the beta thread, but i have a lil problem, when i load my system, sometimes yes sometimes not, it says Video card changed, startup profile not loaded

When the change is for good, its bcs it detects it, and when the change is 4 bad, its bcs it doesnt detect the gfx card (0.00 clocks appear), some1 could help me to fix this problem ?

i mean that it doesnt always detect the card on boot, total ramdomly, about 50% of times working and the other 50% not

Sorry if this was asked before but i cudnt find it

and ty for this excelent app

My gfx card is a XFX Nvidia 7950 GT passive cooling[very good and low temp one they did gj here] (615/800) clocks oc, (550/700 by default), the gfx card takes the oc perfectly, never crashes, and XFX launched the same version of the card with my "overclocked" clocks, so it can take it and that shudnt be the problem.
ASUS-m2v motherboard and 600W[not a crappy one which says 600w and the real power is sucky, is good 1, so no bcs of lack of energy t.t] thing t.t (dunno english name), the other specs is amd x2 and 2gb ram for get everything working, i dont think its bcs of lack of resources


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 30, 2007)

try right clicking it and selecting "run as administrator"


----------



## Black_ice_Spain (Mar 30, 2007)

doesnt work, the only way to fix it i find is restart like a lot of time till it fixs  

My driver version is 101.41 BETA, the official 100.65 has the same problem tho


----------



## crchickadee (Apr 5, 2007)

Try this method of disabling the signed drivers.  ATITool, last half day, has loaded 100% since using it. 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=28827


----------



## Black_ice_Spain (Apr 5, 2007)

oks ty man

doesnt work neways :X  my driver singing was disabled sucesfully ALWAYS just using the command bcdedit.exe -set loadoptions DDISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS (this works perfect and always in every boot),  but ati tool has some kind of another problem which makes it dont work


----------



## Black_ice_Spain (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok i found a way to fix it without having to restart ur pc a crapload of times

Go to device manager (my pc properties...), then look for a "Device" called AtiTool Utility, press +, and then right button on AtiTool driver, then go Controller and Disable and Enable[1st disable and then enable], open ati tool, and if it works, done, if not, close atitool Disable and Enable again and open it again, do that till it works [4 me it usually works at 3rd or 4th try], a fast way that doesnt make u restart ur pc 4 times or more in order to get atitool working every boot


----------

